# A used 100-400 f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM worth to buy for ~750 USD



## pato (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi All
I might have an offer to buy a used Canon 100-400 f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM for around 750 USD. I don't yet have any usefull lens in that range, only the Sigma 400mm F5.6 APO Marco HSM which is not rechipped (and thus only with open aperture). 
The lens has a little dust inside and the hood mounting mechanism is broken, but the seller says it's optically in otherwise perfect condition.

What do you think? Shall I rather way for the successor of this lens or get it? I'm not really in a hurry to buy it, but I think it's a really nice offer.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 23, 2013)

That's a very good price.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 23, 2013)

I think that is a fair offer for the condition of the lens, but will you not be able to use a good at all, and can you live with that? especially since the lens is really good in day light... you might have light flares all over the place.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 24, 2013)

That's a good price, if you need a hood, you can get one that screws into the front threads, or get it fixed by Canon.

It does seem likely thaty the lens has been dropped and might have decentered elements, which can also be fixed at Canon.
The one critical thing is the zoom. Loosen the zoom ring and verify that the lens zooms as smooth as glass. If it binds or is rough, the price to fix it will astound you, and it will soon lockup completely.


----------



## mwh1964 (Jun 24, 2013)

1/2 Price ex tax. If optimal sound it is a good offer. However, ask yourself as to why the seller want's to get rid of it.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 24, 2013)

mwh1964 said:


> 1/2 Price ex tax. If optimal sound it is a good offer. However, ask yourself as to why the seller want's to get rid of it.



I've sold about a hundred lenses in the past few years. most of them are new, but some are used and are in excellent condition. sometimes I sell a lens on accident... like right now I kinda miss having a 50mm. 

normally though, I am replacing a lens with an upgrade of some sort, but there are plenty of reasons to sell good quality/ condition gear.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 24, 2013)

scrappydog said:


> That's an excellent price. You could probably turn around and resell it for more.



after commissions, I think he might break even, but I doubt that would generate a profit in that condition.


----------



## emag (Jun 24, 2013)

I have that same Sigma and a 300/4L; I wouldn't hesitate to buy the lens at that price if it's sound.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jun 24, 2013)

assuming the zoom is smooth, it sounds like a good deal to me!


----------



## pato (Jun 24, 2013)

I sadly did not get it. The price in the end was much more close to 900 USD, which was to much for my current budget. I guess I have to wait for the next offer or the next version of this lens.


----------



## rambarra (Jun 24, 2013)

> wait for next version

then be prepared to shell out 2.5k.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 24, 2013)

If the lens looks and performs good, $750 is a GREAT deal. 50% off from current retail


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 24, 2013)

rambarra said:


> > wait for next version
> 
> then be prepared to shell out 2.5k.



agreed. Canon loves to over charge for new and improved gear. I don't mind because I'm willing to wait till the price comes down a touch.  but I think there is quite a line of people who would live a better performing 100-400.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 26, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> agreed. Canon loves to over charge for new and improved gear. I don't mind because I'm willing to wait till the price comes down a touch. but I think there is quite a line of people who would live a better performing 100-400.



I might not be one of them. I'm aiming for 400mm f2.8 IS II + x1.4 & x2 TC III. The goal is mid or end of 2014.

This could be the last puzzle here ;D


----------



## J.R. (Jun 26, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > agreed. Canon loves to over charge for new and improved gear. I don't mind because I'm willing to wait till the price comes down a touch. but I think there is quite a line of people who would live a better performing 100-400.
> ...



I presume you've started hitting the gym already or have a couple of Sherpas at hand? The lens is awesome but it kills you with its weight if you need to shoot handheld 

Why not get the 500 / 600mm f.4?


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 26, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I presume you've started hitting the gym already or have a couple of Sherpas at hand? The lens is awesome but it kills you with its weight if you need to shoot handheld
> ...


----------



## J.R. (Jun 26, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



shooting 400mm indoors a lot? ??? Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 26, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > J.R. said:
> ...



My 4yrs daughter taking ballet and indoor swimming. 300mm or 400mm with f2.8 IS II will help getting those close up shots. I have to crop quite a bit with my 70-200.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 26, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



you're in a safe place; you needn't lie. I say I buy gear for my kids sake to the wife... but here we are amongst like minded people.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 26, 2013)

pato said:


> I sadly did not get it. The price in the end was much more close to 900 USD, which was to much for my current budget. I guess I have to wait for the next offer or the next version of this lens.


You could buy one in perfect condition in the $900-1100 range. This seller on our local Craigslist has had this for sale for a long time and would likely take less. Obviously, you'd want to inspect it first. I've bought a nice one for $800, but used prices are higher now.
http://spokane.craigslist.org/pho/3857892073.html


----------



## AlanF (Jun 26, 2013)

Do not buy a used 100-400L without testing it first. There are some very soft copies. In any case, I wouldn't touch any lens with obvious damage without thoroughly testing it first.


----------



## G-V (Jun 29, 2013)

I'd love to get my hands on a 100-400L, but it's a really old lens so I'm not sure it's worth getting for a modern camera like my 6D...


----------

